

Assrockets and Opportunities (or: Why I Changed Jobs) - drm237
http://globalnerdy.com/2007/11/25/assrockets-and-opportunities-or-why-i-changed-jobs/

======
Tichy
What fascinates me is how this proves again the principle of "do what you
love": there is this guy who wants to launch a rocket from his ass, and you
might be forgiven for thinking that it is just about the most pointless
activity conceivable ever. But don't you know it, somewhere perhaps on the
other side of the country or the globe, someone is inspired by it to improve
his life. So it was useful after all...

------
mrtron
I am impressed by the sheer number of assrocket references you were able to
make.

------
lsb
"white kid rectal pyrotechnics" is the best phrase I've heard all week.

------
damon
Always make sure "this end up" is pointed away from the body!

------
edw519
A long winded way of saying:

"I am willing to do whatever it takes to get what I want."

For those of you who like books:

[http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Secret-Getting-Absolutely-
Eve...](http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Secret-Getting-Absolutely-
Everything/dp/1589804864/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196087619&sr=8-1)

------
alaskamiller
two things are true about humanty: if it can be tried it will be tried by
someone somewhere, and, if it gets you laid it will be tried

------
downer
> _whenever the chef of the restaurant he's trying to save appears to have
> lost the passion for cooking, he almost always says "I need to put a rocket
> up his ass"._

I only recall this once, and he was referring to the _arugula_ they were
cooking with, which is called _rocket_ in Britain. He didn't say _a_ rocket,
but rather referred to shoving the arugula up the ass of someone who annoyed
him.

So, no. It's the author's misunderstanding due to regional linguistic
differences.

